# I think I have ovulated but no BBT rise ....?



## thesmiths88

I had a positive OPK test on Sat and Sun and it has now gone negative again. I have had EWCM since Friday and still have. However, there is no rise in my BBT yet? I was assuming I had ovulated based on the OPK and EWCM, but when I tested my BBT this morning it was still low, but my OPK is showing negative now. How can that be (and should I still be :sex:)? 

Thanks !


----------



## stardusty

I can't offer much advice because I'm in exactly the same situation!! 
I really should have ovulated by now going on positive opks, and EWCM, but my temp hasn't gone up ! 
Hopefully someone will come along who has some has some ideas !!! :?


----------



## jeanettekaren

Temp rise is the only thing that confirms O had actually happened, you can still get +ve OPK's and EWCM with O'ing. Keep BD'ing until you see the temp rise as you haven't O'd yet.


----------



## Buds

Me too.. no temp rise, opk started going positive then nothing again today, ewcm friday and sat but gone now! Its so confusing. I am stuck out in the middle of nowhere (i.e. not even mobile phone signal), just so that I can be with my oh so that we can get some bd in (he works here at the moment)...I want to go home cos its boring here, but think I need to stay to get that :spermy: in me. FF reckons I will ov on Thursday but I don't think I can wait here that long!


----------



## emie

thesmiths88 said:


> I had a positive OPK test on Sat and Sun and it has now gone negative again. I have had EWCM since Friday and still have. However, there is no rise in my BBT yet? I was assuming I had ovulated based on the OPK and EWCM, but when I tested my BBT this morning it was still low, but my OPK is showing negative now. How can that be (and should I still be :sex:)?
> 
> Thanks !

can you post us a link so we can take a peep..:hugs:


----------



## thesmiths88

I have just found this on fertilityfriend: 

_You have recorded a positive OPK result on your chart. Ovulation Prediction Kits detect a surge of LH (luteinizing hormone) in your urine. This is last hormone to peak before ovulation. In most cases, you can expect to ovulate the day following your positive OPK result. You may, however, ovulate later the same day, or the following day.

To maximize your conception chances, keep considering yourself as fertile for several days after seeing a positive OPK result. If you are also checking your temperature and cervical fluid, consider yourself fertile until you also see a sustained thermal shift and cervical fluid has dried up.

OPKs tell you that ovulation is likely imminent and you are most fertile. In most cases, ovulation soon follows after a positive OPK result. A positive OPK result, however, does not indicate ovulation with certainty, nor does it pinpoint your ovulation day to within a narrow timeframe. Only your temperature sign which reflects a rise of progesterone after ovulation, will confirm and pinpoint ovulation for you._

So it looks like I haven't ovulated yet and that the a +OPK is only a sign that ovulation is about to take place, not that it is ACTUALLY taking place. 

Here is my chart:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2750b5


----------



## Sue Dunhym

OPKs detect a surge in the leutenizing hormone, which normally occurs just before ovulating. However, it is possible to have that surge and not ovulate - your body gets geared up to ovulate but the egg doesn't quite make it out, ifyou see what I mean. 

A consistent rise in BBT is a more reliable method of telling whether you've ovulated or not. If your BBT hasn't risen, it may be that either you haven't ovulated yet, or that you're having an annovulatory cycle. Don't lose hope though, it may simply be that you're ovulating later than usual. What cycle day are you on?


----------



## thesmiths88

Sue Dunhym said:


> OPKs detect a surge in the leutenizing hormone, which normally occurs just before ovulating. However, it is possible to have that surge and not ovulate - your body gets geared up to ovulate but the egg doesn't quite make it out, ifyou see what I mean.
> 
> A consistent rise in BBT is a more reliable method of telling whether you've ovulated or not. If your BBT hasn't risen, it may be that either you haven't ovulated yet, or that you're having an annovulatory cycle. Don't lose hope though, it may simply be that you're ovulating later than usual. What cycle day are you on?

I'm on CD21. My cycles are irregular tho since coming off the pill in December - anything between 28 and 37 days. I really hope I am ovulating - don't want to have gone to all this effort for nothing this month!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

thesmiths88 said:


> Sue Dunhym said:
> 
> 
> OPKs detect a surge in the leutenizing hormone, which normally occurs just before ovulating. However, it is possible to have that surge and not ovulate - your body gets geared up to ovulate but the egg doesn't quite make it out, ifyou see what I mean.
> 
> A consistent rise in BBT is a more reliable method of telling whether you've ovulated or not. If your BBT hasn't risen, it may be that either you haven't ovulated yet, or that you're having an annovulatory cycle. Don't lose hope though, it may simply be that you're ovulating later than usual. What cycle day are you on?
> 
> I'm on CD21. My cycles are irregular tho since coming off the pill in December - anything between 28 and 37 days. I really hope I am ovulating - don't want to have gone to all this effort for nothing this month!Click to expand...

I know exactly how you feel. I'm on CD20 and had gradually darkening lines on my OPKs right up to yesterday, when the line suddenly faded again. But no BBT rise yesterday or today. I'm praying for a rise tomorrow, otherwise I guess this is an annovulatory cycle and I have to go through the waiting for AF to just arrive already all over again. It's a frustrating process.


----------



## The Missus

Don't give up or stop testing- the OPK's might get darker as your body can try to gear up to ovulate again after a failed attempt.


----------



## thesmiths88

Arrggh. Temp still low this morning. Come on ovulation!!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Same here! I woke up, crossed my fingers, took my temp... and it's 36.35. Like it is every morning. BAH.


----------



## stardusty

My temp has finally moved !!! Only a smidge, but its gone up from 36.55 to 36.67 which I'm hoping means I've ovulated ! I just need it to stay raised now 
I've also got very sore boobs this morning so thats got to be a progesterone increase surely ? :?:

Hope your temps go up soon ladies 

xx


----------



## thesmiths88

Do you think mine has anything to do with the fact I started with Agnus Castus this month? I took it because my cycles aren't regular (37, 37, 32 and 28 so far) but perhaps they aren't classed as irregular? If so, I have read that AC isn't so good for you if you have "regular" cycles - anyone know?


----------



## nickysdestiny

Sue Dunhym said:


> Same here! I woke up, crossed my fingers, took my temp... and it's 36.35. Like it is every morning. BAH.

I read some where if you have a "flat" temp line it may be that you need to change the battery in your thermometer...


----------



## emie

thesmiths88 said:


> Do you think mine has anything to do with the fact I started with Agnus Castus this month? I took it because my cycles aren't regular (37, 37, 32 and 28 so far) but perhaps they aren't classed as irregular? If so, I have read that AC isn't so good for you if you have "regular" cycles - anyone know?

hi AC is only for irregular cycles only..and do not take it once you O ..:hugs:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

nickysdestiny said:


> Sue Dunhym said:
> 
> 
> Same here! I woke up, crossed my fingers, took my temp... and it's 36.35. Like it is every morning. BAH.
> 
> I read some where if you have a "flat" temp line it may be that you need to change the battery in your thermometer...Click to expand...

I was exaggerating - it's not dead on the same every day, it does vary, but rarely by more than 0.15 degrees. Thanks for the tip though, if it stops changing completely I'll check!


----------



## thesmiths88

emie said:


> thesmiths88 said:
> 
> 
> Do you think mine has anything to do with the fact I started with Agnus Castus this month? I took it because my cycles aren't regular (37, 37, 32 and 28 so far) but perhaps they aren't classed as irregular? If so, I have read that AC isn't so good for you if you have "regular" cycles - anyone know?
> 
> hi AC is only for irregular cycles only..and do not take it once you O ..:hugs:Click to expand...

I thought having ones of 37, 37, 32 then 28 was fairly irregular - isn't it?


----------



## Sue Dunhym

It's not wildly irregular. It's not 20 days then 40 days, for example. Like you, I bought some agnus castus, then read that it's really only meant for irregular cycles and since mine have only varied between 30 and 37 days, I changed my mind and decided not to take it after all.


----------



## emie

thesmiths88 said:


> emie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thesmiths88 said:
> 
> 
> Do you think mine has anything to do with the fact I started with Agnus Castus this month? I took it because my cycles aren't regular (37, 37, 32 and 28 so far) but perhaps they aren't classed as irregular? If so, I have read that AC isn't so good for you if you have "regular" cycles - anyone know?
> 
> hi AC is only for irregular cycles only..and do not take it once you O ..:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I thought having ones of 37, 37, 32 then 28 was fairly irregular - isn't it?Click to expand...

l think you willl find that some ladys take it with very very long cycles or 

absent :witch:


----------



## thesmiths88

emie said:


> thesmiths88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thesmiths88 said:
> 
> 
> Do you think mine has anything to do with the fact I started with Agnus Castus this month? I took it because my cycles aren't regular (37, 37, 32 and 28 so far) but perhaps they aren't classed as irregular? If so, I have read that AC isn't so good for you if you have "regular" cycles - anyone know?
> 
> hi AC is only for irregular cycles only..and do not take it once you O ..:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I thought having ones of 37, 37, 32 then 28 was fairly irregular - isn't it?Click to expand...
> 
> l think you willl find that some ladys take it with very very long cycles or
> 
> absent :witch:Click to expand...

Thanks ladies!

And hurrah! My temp has gone up this morning to 36.5 which apparently is a post-ovulation temp so I think I did ovulate, even tho it was quite late!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

I got a rise this morning too. BUT that may have been because I had a couple of pints last night and it was particularly warm in my bedroom this morning. So I'm not going to get my hopes up unless there's a rise tomorrow too.


----------



## thesmiths88

Fingers crossed for a high temp tomorrow for you! x


----------



## stardusty

> Thanks ladies!
> 
> And hurrah! My temp has gone up this morning to 36.5 which apparently is a post-ovulation temp so I think I did ovulate, even tho it was quite late!

Excellent News ! :happydance:



> I got a rise this morning too. BUT that may have been because I had a couple of pints last night and it was particularly warm in my bedroom this morning. So I'm not going to get my hopes up unless there's a rise tomorrow too.
> Today 08:34 AM

 Hope it stays up now !! fx for you :)


----------



## Luuluu

I've been charting for the first time this month and I am in the same position except my temps are REALLY low. I saw the rise, then it massively dropped and lookes pretty similar to yours, although mine ranges from 34-35Celcius. It's not a thyroid thing as I've already had that tested - apparently it's because I sleep with my mouth open! 
Maybe, the mornings when you had low BBT, you slept with your mouth open therefore disguising the shift to constant high temps?! Just a thought.

Wishing you lots of luck and hope you get your :bfp:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Did your rise continue today thesmiths?

Unfortunately mine didn't, it's straight back down, so it's an anovulatory month. Ah well.


----------



## Mrs_N

don't give up hope yet girls - I think I have just ovulated on cd33 after being convinced I was anovulatory again this month - check out my opk in my diary 
https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-jou...-confessed-symptom-spotter-5.html#post2179951


----------



## FBbaby

Thesmiths88, I think from looking at your chart that you might very well have ovulated on CD21. The increase in temp is not always sudden, it can be gradual over a few days. It is also common for a dip on the actual day of ovulation. I think it tomorrow temp goes up a bit more, and same the day after, you can consider ov did take place on cd21, which would confirm the result of the test


----------



## thesmiths88

Sue Dunhym said:


> Did your rise continue today thesmiths?
> 
> Unfortunately mine didn't, it's straight back down, so it's an anovulatory month. Ah well.

Aw sorry to hear that :-(
Well it didn't rise, it stayed the same at 36.5 so assuming that is okay!?


----------



## thesmiths88

FBbaby said:


> Thesmiths88, I think from looking at your chart that you might very well have ovulated on CD21. The increase in temp is not always sudden, it can be gradual over a few days. It is also common for a dip on the actual day of ovulation. I think it tomorrow temp goes up a bit more, and same the day after, you can consider ov did take place on cd21, which would confirm the result of the test

Thanks for that! I hope I did ....
My temp today was the same as yesterday 36.5 but that is the same as 97.7 which is the minimum it should be after ovulation. Hopefully tomorrow it will be a bit higher!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

thesmiths88 said:


> Sue Dunhym said:
> 
> 
> Did your rise continue today thesmiths?
> 
> Unfortunately mine didn't, it's straight back down, so it's an anovulatory month. Ah well.
> 
> Aw sorry to hear that :-(
> Well it didn't rise, it stayed the same at 36.5 so assuming that is okay!?Click to expand...

If it didn't go down, then that's good news :)


----------



## thesmiths88

Sue Dunhym said:


> thesmiths88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sue Dunhym said:
> 
> 
> Did your rise continue today thesmiths?
> 
> Unfortunately mine didn't, it's straight back down, so it's an anovulatory month. Ah well.
> 
> Aw sorry to hear that :-(
> Well it didn't rise, it stayed the same at 36.5 so assuming that is okay!?Click to expand...
> 
> If it didn't go down, then that's good news :)Click to expand...

Oh good! I have been trying to compare my chart to others on Fertility Friend - it looks like some people ovulate and still have temps lower than mine so thats okay! Fingers crossed for your temp rise tomorrow xx


----------



## emily231110

i have used ovulation tests for 7days now and they showed up negative and my body temputure was normal but now it has raised. my period started on the 20Th of November 2011 and its now the 3rd of december 201, so that means im on day 14. has my ovulation day gone already or is this normal??????????? plz some1 help........


----------



## emily231110

i have used ovulation tests for 7days now and they showed up negative and my body temputure was normal but now it has raised. my period started on the 20Th of November 2011 and its now the 3rd of december 201, so that means im on day 14. has my ovulation day gone already or is this normal??????????? plz some1 help as i have done ovulation tests and they said no........


----------

